# Boston Whaler Owners - Fishtopia 2011 - Port Aransas, TX



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Details for 2nd Annual Fishtopia at link below. This year we'll be in Port A at Island Moorings in August. Inshore and offshore divisions. This is a very fun, family friendly event, all Whaler Owner's are invited to attend. Hope to see you there!

http://www.sailandski.com/Page.aspx/pageId/110040/2011-Boston-Whaler-FishTopia.aspx


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Have a band booked for Saturday nigh "after fish" party, this is going to be a good time!


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

*i'm coming*

I'll be bringing the family and my classic 25 outrage down. We are all looking forward to it.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

craig ellington said:


> I'll be bringing the family and my classic 25 outrage down. We are all looking forward to it.


That's awesome, love to see the classic Whalers, don't forget to register at:

http://www.sailandski.com/Page.aspx/pageId/110040/2011-Boston-Whaler-FishTopia.aspx

Less than a month away and we are pumped!


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Three weeks and counting, get signed up if you own a Whaler!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

ONE MORE WEEK.........See ya there......"Coastal Bend Weigh Team", since 1999, We are glad to be apart of this tournament once again. Port Aransas ...here we come, Ed, Denise, and Danielle, serving the Texas Coastal Bend. PM for bookings


----------

